# Officer Hickey and K9 Ajax- Marietta, OH



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

I have seen several posts about this on Facebook, but nothing here. My question is: Is this how most K9 handlers are treated? Am I thinking too much with my heart when I want the dog and handler to stay together? I understand the dog has a job to do, but isn't his best interest important? Thankfully as of now, Officer Hickey's GoFundMe page is over 15k so he can bid on his partner. The overage will be donated for K9 protective vests according to the page. 

"Officer Matthew Hickey has had K-9 Ajax for the past 4 years working alongside each other keeping Marietta safe. Officer Hickey has recently retired from the Marietta Police Department after over 30 years of excellent service to the city. Originally the city gave Hickey the ability to "purchase" Ajax for $3,500, but then rescinded the offer. Now Ajax is being put up for auction to the highest bidder. This campaign is aimed to assist the Hickeys be able to bid on Ajax in the upcoming auction. Any funds that are left over after bidding on Ajax will be donated to a K-9 fund to the purchase of bullet resistent vests for our Law Enforcement Officers furry partners."

Link:
https://www.gofundme.com/yumeagsk


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

It's crazy. Officers have came forward and were able to purchase their partners for $1.00 and they paid that because the dogs are considered government property. i would hope that at this time they all stick together and no one else bids so that this dog can stay with his handler.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Is the dog being retired too? If so then yes, let his handler take him home to retire with him too.

BUT....according to the video of the linked news report the dog is young enough to continue working.

*If* the dog was purchased with public funds and *if* the dog is still young enough to work it should continue it's work. 

Money is short in many communities. Many police depts. can't afford to have even one dog. Taxpayers who pay for the dog can't afford to gift a valuable working dog every time an officer retires? A lot of those tax payers struggle to pay bills too. Further the dog is bred, born trained to work so why retire him young? If this is driven purely for sentimental reasons I don't agree with it. 

That's probably why it's a state law to auction the dog off, though I think it should be transferred to another handler in the dept., That's seems the cleanest and most logical solution?

When the dog is retired then he can go home with a handler.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The dog is only worth $3500. The retired officer offered that and the deal was in place up until the day he retired and walked in with the $3500 and they changed their mind and refused. The dog goes to auction and another retired officer can purchase him as a pet. They say he can still work but k9 trainers say that is not something that trainers are looking for--they would have to retrain him anyway. If the dog is going up for auction and the police department is losing the dog anyway, why not just let him be and retire him? They could end up getting a $1.00 for the dog when they could have had $3500. This is not about money.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

This makes no sense. Maybe the people who decided to put this dog for auction should go see War Horse -although the play was the best.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

llombardo said:


> The dog is only worth $3500. .


I'm sorry but that dog is not worth ONLY $3500. That's a fully trained K9. That dog is "worth" well over 10k. They have thousands of dollars in training alone. To purchase a dog as a replacement, fully trained, would be 10k easily.

This isn't as cut and dried as people think it should be.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

And this is reality. I agree Gwen. 



Gwenhwyfair said:


> Is the dog being retired too? If so then yes, let his handler take him home to retire with him too.
> 
> BUT....according to the video of the linked news report the dog is young enough to continue working.
> 
> ...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> I'm sorry but that dog is not worth ONLY $3500. That's a fully trained K9. That dog is "worth" well over 10k. They have thousands of dollars in training alone. To purchase a dog as a replacement, fully trained, would be 10k easily.
> 
> This isn't as cut and dried as people think it should be.


I didn't put that number on the dog. The city's attorney is the one that threw the number of $3500 out there in an interview and also compared the dog to a shovel, which didn't go over well with any of the taxpayers or the person conducting the interview. That was the number that was also originally agreed on between whoever and the retired officer. There are interviews out there from both sides. It isn't about how much the dog is worth at all, it is how the law is set up in that city, per the city's attorney.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I understand what it's about. And I listened to the interviews and read the articles. I don't need it explained to me.

But to say the dog is only worth $3500 is not true. To spread that false information does nothing but create more misunderstanding.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

There must of been some sort of budget cuts to rescind the offer or political bs. Money talks I hope this guy gets his dog. It should of been clear as he as would of made payments arrangements out his paycheck long term for the cost of the dog.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jenny720 said:


> There must of been some sort of budget cuts to rescind the offer or political bs. Money talks I hope this guy gets his dog. It should of been clear as he as would of made payments arrangements out his paycheck long term for the cost of the dog.



I would go with some political BS. Even given the reality of the situation of having a K9 that belongs to the department, I still hope that the people that show up at that auction do the right thing and don't bid against him.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > There must of been some sort of budget cuts to rescind the offer or political bs. Money talks I hope this guy gets his dog. It should of been clear as he as would of made payments arrangements out his paycheck long term for the cost of the dog.
> ...


I do hope so it will be a good ending to this story.


----------



## Zee's Mom (Oct 9, 2002)

According to all the information I've read, Marietta already has another K9 dog and handler and there is no funding for another handler, so Ajax is to be sold. So very sad. There is $24,000 in the GoFundMe account now, so hopefully Officer Hickey will be able to keep Ajax.

http://www.mariettatimes.com/page/content.detail/id/581964.html


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Honestly, I don't have an issue with the dog being sold. He is still of an age where he has years of working left and could potentially save human lives. 
Just because this department doesn't have the funds to maintain the level of their current program doesn't mean that another department couldn't make use of him.
Or that it's wrong for the Marietta PD to regain some of their investment in care and training of the dog.

If the decision was made that the dog was being retired, I would agree completely - give the current handler rights of first refusal. But that's not what happened here.
Should every dog who has a handler that retires be retired as well?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup.

There was an article about the police K9 that had to be returned here recently. That dog was purchased for $25,000 with some training.




Jax08 said:


> I'm sorry but that dog is not worth ONLY $3500. That's a fully trained K9. That dog is "worth" well over 10k. They have thousands of dollars in training alone. To purchase a dog as a replacement, fully trained, would be 10k easily.
> 
> This isn't as cut and dried as people think it should be.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Btw- with military working K9s they don't retire them with handlers unless the dog itself is ready to retire. They go to work with a new handler, remember how David Winners had to wait for Fama.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Btw- with military working K9s they don't retire them with handlers unless the dog itself is ready to retire. They go to work with a new handler, remember how David Winners had to wait for Fama.


Pretty sure, unless in special cases, it's the same in law enforcement? These dogs aren't inexpensive.

I do find this particular situation odd with the auction and contradictory information.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

It would make more sense if PDs did the same? 

But they do seem to vary from jurisdiction to jurisdiction.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think some of the officers own the dogs or brought the dog into the department. Jim's dog Boomer was his prior to being a K9. I think our local K9 is the same.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Who made the offer? Was this a verbal contract?

I don't know how old the dog is, but it has worked with the handler for four years. It probably makes the dog around six years old? That gives the dog maybe 4 years of service left, or on average 2 years? Let's say 2 years. 

The dog costed $25k? for let's say six years of service. So approximately $4k/year give or take. The dog is worth about 8K. Maybe 10k. Yes, they have put training into the dog, and any new department would have to too. In fact, the current department would have to. 

So now we ask ourselves: did someone who did not have the authority to make that offer, make the offer?

If the person did have the authority, than it should be a done deal. Verbal contracts are binding. 

Guy was on the force for 30 years. Makes you wonder if they wanted the guy to retire. Possible. Around here, they would probably make a deal with the guy to have him stay on the roll as an auxiliary to be called in if there is a need, until the dog is ready to be retired completely. The officer would be paid only when he worked, only when needed, but he would be taking care of the dog's training, and vet bills, etc.

I mean unless the guy was moving away from the community, having an experienced officer and k9 available if necessary, that you don't have to pay except when the guy picks up a shift or works a special event, pretty much a win-win. And, most retired police officers need to make a buck here or there to augment their retirement. 

Ah well. Maybe we are only hearing a part of the story. Maybe most k9 officers tend to prolong their retirement so that they can retire with the dog. And maybe this fellow was encouraged to go ahead and retire for some reason.

Our community bought a dog. The k9 handler got a position in a neighboring city. The dog went with him. Not sure how that worked, but I was more crushed that the dog went than the guy. The police chief then trained his yellow lab to be a police dog, and they bought a mal for another handler. The chief is now retired with his lab -- thing had to ACL surgeries from being injured in training. Only the sherriff's department has GSDs here now.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Retired Marietta Officer's K9 Set To Be Auctioned Despite Offering To Pay City | WBNS-10TV Columbus, Ohio



> The city says only a police officer, either active or retired, or someone who trains K9 officers would be allowed to bid on Ajax.


not just any yahoo can bid on him.



> Until then, Ajax remains at Hickey's home but how long won't be known until the bids for Ajax are opened.


These bids are closed and private. Not an open auction



> Ohio law provides that officers can buy their dogs if the dog is older, or injured in the line of duty.


The dog can work another 6 years so there you go. It's Ohio law.



> The cold hard truth about Ajax is that the city must sell him to the highest bidder at auction which may not be the one person who knows him best.


Per the law, it doesn't sound like the city has a choice. I can't speak for selling property but I do know that if a construction project has a certain estimated cost a public notice must be posted for bids. Under a certain cost and contractors can be hired without bid.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The dog is going on 6 years old. He has a potential to LIVE for six years, not to work that long. It is likely the dog will work 2-3 years more before he is retired. Tops. 

Is anyone worried about running away from a 12 year old dog? As fat as I am, I think I could give a 12 year old a run for its money. 

Taking on a dog that is six or almost six, going on six, means training the handler and dog to your system for a dog that is likely to work for a couple of years. They aren't going to get 10-20 thousand for a dog that is going on six. $3500 is low for a trained dog, that might give the owner a good 5-7 years. It is high for a pet. 

What sucks is that in our area, there is a lot of volunteer stuff going on with our k9s. Businesses donate food and vet care. But the deputies donate their time for all the training. I think they buy a lot of their own equipment too. $3500 might be very reasonable if the training hours the officer put in with the dog were not billed.

If on the other hand, the deputy was billing 10-15 hours a week for the care and training of his dog, in OT, I can understand why the municipality does not want to _give _him the dog.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Many of my dogs have lived to be 14 to 16. At 12 yo, I could not have outrun them even in my swifter days. Not even in my 20s (long long ago) when I was relatively fleet of foot.
Some ways I hate the internet. This should just proceed as mandated by law. The guy either gets the dog or not.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

On one side I agree, Middle. Even if he worked until he's 10, that's still many more years. It looks like the city's hands are tied on the law. But then again, maybe the media attention will deter other bidders and the handler will be able to take the dog home for good. I am rooting for him.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

I would love to see the city's side of the story, and explanation why the original offer was rescinded. I can see both sides, but it's easier to root for the officer taking his buddy home.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Me too, Addie.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

AddieGirl said:


> I would love to see the city's side of the story, and explanation why the original offer was rescinded. I can see both sides, but it's easier to root for the officer taking his buddy home.


the "offer" was from a talk with the mayor who didn't check the actual law first. So, there was no valid offer since the matter was never up to the mayor. Retired k9s are offered first to their handler for $1 and that was what the mayor was thinking of (most likely). 
When the time came down to it, they found out that such things were illegal since the dog was still capable of working and as such was required to be auctioned if not needed by the department.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

The problem is it is a stste regulation and Ajax probably has at least 5 years of possible service left.I want to contribute to the fund so he office can purchase Ajax any money left over will be donated to buying protective vests for K-9 officers. The problem is the dog is owned by the government( City of Marietta) and there are financial regulations that come into play.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's a terrible shame that this department is being trashed across the country over something that is not within their control.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Realistically, the dog has 2-3 years of service as most dogs are retired between 7-9 years. The dog is pushing six. 

I agree that this is probably totally out of the hands of the department and mayor. The dog is owned by the people and the department and the mayor would be breaking the law and being totally irresponsible with the resources of the people to give the dog to the officer.

The officer has enough money his go-fund-me, to put down a serious bid for the dog. No one is going to pay more than 20k for an aging police dog that they do not already know/worked with. The police officer had the dog for four years. He can put the bid in and take the dog, shouldn't be an issue. Really. 

But communities could write into their laws some type of alternative for dealing with live critters. They could have the dog assessed and given an estimate of the dog's worth from an outside source. Or they can take the overall cost of the dog/worth of the dog and divide it by the number of years the dog should have worked -- average retirement age, and then charge the officer that multiplied by the number of years the dog had until retirement.

It wouldn't be hard. City council is elected by the people, and they could make such an ordinance going forward, but people shouldn't freak out about what is happening here. It's all touchy feely crap. You can't run things on emotions. These are expensive assets, and department funds go into their training, care, etc. If you give the handlers their dogs, what do you give the other guys retiring after so many years?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

They are checking the route of auxiliary, which is I believe volunteer but would keep them together. I think they have raised $64000.00.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

llombardo said:


> They are checking the route of auxiliary, which is I believe volunteer but would keep them together. I think they have raised $64000.00.


 And the community has the second dog for a couple of years. It could be win-win.


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

I just saw this post come up on my Facebook feed: "The city appraised this dog for $35,000.00. Officer Hickey's family and friends set up a Go Fund Me account. They raised $50,000.00 in 2 days. Ajax is now living with Officer Hickey and his family. The remainder of the funds will be used to purchase bullet proof and stab proof vests for the other K9's. a happy ending at last."


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Oof, although this article makes it sound like there's more going on here: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/retired-buy-k9-partner-town-no-article-1.2516140


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

J-Boo said:


> Oof, although this article makes it sound like there's more going on here: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/retired-buy-k9-partner-town-no-article-1.2516140


 
Wow, for the guy to shout out in a public meeting like that, yeah, they are throwing him under the bus, they could have just said, "because of confidentiality, no one was able to announce this, but the dog will stay with the handler." Burning bridges is dumb. 

But if the guy has a brain tumor or something, suffered strokes, who knows why a guy goes off in a public meeting unless they have something going on in them, maybe it really isn't realistic for the dog/handler team to even continue in an auxiliary mode. If you can't get along with the boss... And if the fellow dies, then who owns the dog? Does the widow want him, he has lived in the family for four years already. If the family has him for 5 years, and the dog is seven and the handler dies or becomes otherwise disabled (or fired), does the department take the dog then? Do we revisit this scene? 

Maybe he is better off letting the dog go to auction and offering all the money all those people sent in.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I would probably choose the auction route too. Something doesn't seem right and these two don't seem to like each other. I'm not sure I would want to be in a position under someone that I don't trust.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

WOW indeed! What a mess! I think office Hickey was ticked off because the deal for $3500 fell apart?? 

It certainly sounds like a solution was being worked on and he said nothing?? Boss looks pretty ticked off! Most likely the best option would be to change the law and the let the dog retire and just be clear of the whole mess.


----------

